# Schools



## shana (May 21, 2012)

I will be moving to Japan soon with 3 children. They will be entering the 1st, 3rd, and 7th grade. How do I even begin to chose a school? We will be in Tokyo for 2 years and our package will include the International schools. Thank you.


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

school fees are covered, you have secured a golden nugget !. St Mary wins hands down imvho, Id say as your from US go for ASIJ or down in Yokohama, YIS or St Maur,, personally we prefer St Maur.


----------

